# Monroeville,P.A show?(outside pitts)



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

A couple of years ago i went to this toy show,doe's it still go on.Got alot of good slot-stuff their!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Yes, it still goes on, in fact a show is coming soon:

http://www.pittsburghtoyshow.com

It's been moved to a new location:
*PITTSBURGH INDOOR SPORTS ARENA (PISA)
220 RICH HILL ROAD
CHESWICK, PA 15024*

Near the PA Tnpk (Rt76)-RT28 intersection.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank's Dlw!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*It's coming!*



dlw said:


> Yes, it still goes on, in fact a show is coming soon:
> 
> http://www.pittsburghtoyshow.com
> 
> ...


BUMP...And i'll be their!:wave::dude::wavegot plenty of good slot's in the past at this show )


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bump again..anyone going!:thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:


----------

